# Puppy Pedigree



## Unforgiving (Jul 27, 2014)

It really means nothing to me when I read it, and to be honest it won't change the fact that we are getting a pup on Sunday 

But for interest sake, I just wondered what people thought about the pedigree of the pup. I have both the parents. 

Mother is - Wolfheim Ischka

Father is Monsimbee Brasko

I'm just interested to know what people think.


----------



## Lobo dog (Sep 19, 2014)

I can't critique pedigrees, but I like the look of both dogs, specifically the sire. If you own both of the parents then wouldn't you already have the pup? Hopefully someone with experience will chime in, and give you the info that you are looking for.


----------



## Lobo dog (Sep 19, 2014)

Hehe I just noticed that the mother's photo makes it look like she has only one back leg  the mom is quite striking. I didn't see any titles in the first few dogs on the pedigree though. Have fun with your new pup


----------



## Yoshi (May 12, 2014)

Drogo, my previous pup, was out of Monsimbee Bodie, who was a full brother of Brasko. He was not what I expected and I honestly thought he had a lot of fear issues and didn't care much for people at all. I heard Bodie was very similar to Drogo, fearful, and not at all interested in people. However, I also heard that Monsimbee Brock, also a full brother, was a superstar. I hope your pup turns out to be awesome for you. 

EDIT: Lobo Dog, lots of Australian dogs don't have titles. I think it has something to do with the government trying to ban bite sports.


----------



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

curious .
If you have both the parents are you not the breeder?

pedigree -- do you see that the dam's sire Raennik Dartangion is a brother sister breeding ? His sire and his dam are progeny of Fax and Amber Raennik Dartangion

be very very careful in placing the pups .


----------



## Unforgiving (Jul 27, 2014)

I don't have the parent's, I just looked them up based on what the breeder told me.  

I didn't see that they are a brother sister breeding, can you elaborate on what that might mean? Also, what do you mean about "be careful placing the pups?"

Yoshi - I met Brasko (Croc) he was full of energy and not fearful at all. All I heard about him was that the father was a bit of a super police dog in Australia?


----------



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

I think someone else had the same understanding as I did when you said "I have both the parents."
I thought this was your litter and you were placing the pups.


----------



## Unforgiving (Jul 27, 2014)

Sorry, my mistake in the wording. 

So can you please elaborate on just what that might mean for my pup, given that his mother is from a brother/sister breed?

I have met her, she seemed quite friendly, pretty protective when near the pups... what I would expect but I don't know too much. Should I be concerned?


----------



## Yoshi (May 12, 2014)

I know that Raennik does tend to do a lot of close line breedings but I also heard that they produce a lot of good working dogs. I have always loved the look of the Raennik dogs and if what is said about them was true I would have loved to have one, it's just the boys always seem to be sold and I only want a boy! 

I think Sparra, a member on here, has a dog that has got Raennik lines? 

It's good to hear that Brasko is good.  I must have been unlucky in getting a dud. 

Unforgiving, who's the breeder of your pup if you don't mind me asking? In regards to close line breeding the result can be good or bad.

EDIT: Which father are you talking about, Unforgiving?


----------



## Unforgiving (Jul 27, 2014)

The breeder of my pup is Adrian May from Wyndova Kennels. He has Raennik Dartangion still as well, he's been very friendly and really good to deal with, I also met all the pups so 

I was talking about Brasko's father. Adrian told me he imported him from Australia, based on the fact that the dad or maybe Grandfather was a really super police dog? Apparently he was the pick of the litter.

EDIT: Its good to hear that there are others here who know the lines. All I've been able to go on is the fact that alot of his pups go to the police here, and I know a few handlers.


----------



## Yoshi (May 12, 2014)

Unforgiving said:


> The breeder of my pup is Adrian May from Wyndova Kennels. He has Raennik Dartangion still as well, he's been very friendly and really good to deal with, I also met all the pups so
> 
> I was talking about Brasko's father. Adrian told me he imported him from Australia, based on the fact that the dad or maybe Grandfather was a really super police dog? Apparently he was the pick of the litter.
> 
> EDIT: Its good to hear that there are others here who know the lines. All I've been able to go on is the fact that alot of his pups go to the police here, and I know a few handlers.


So long as you are happy with your puppy, that is the main thing.  Brasco's dad is Zasko vom Prielberg, I don't know much about him, only that Kovacs Kennels imported him or his semen, not sure which. I remember speaking to another breeder and they believed that Zasko produced variation of temperaments in his litters.


----------

